# I think I inhaled lye fumes ... do I need hospital ?



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

When I was making my lard soap I may have inhaled lye fumes without realizing it. Here is what happened. I mixed my lye and water. When the lye-water was clear, I dumped it into the oil and mixed it a few minutes with a spatula. Both steps were done OUTSIDE, while holding my breath when I was next to the mixtures, I might add.

I then brought the oil and lye-water mixture inside and started stick blending it for about 1/2 an hour. Then I cooked it for about 2 hours in the crock-pot.​I didn't smell anything, so I thought everything was all right. So I did the above steps again while I was making my castile soap. Only this time, after the soap was done my housemate (who was in another room) informs me that there was a "strong chemical smell" so much so that "she felt her eyes burning". She said she had to open a window. She says that her nose is sensitive. I guess I filled the house with lye fumes from the stick-blending and/or the slow-cook.

I stood there with my mouth gaping open. I was there next to the mixture, stick-blending it for 1/2 hour ! I must have inhaled a lot of lye ! ... and I didn't smell anything ! If you inhale lye, do you tempoarily loose your sense of smell ?

Did I just do something extreemely careless ? Do I need to go to a hospital ? Did I just pay dearly for my inexperience ?

Yes, I know I mentioned a lye smell in my last post. But I don't think I phrased the post properly. The above is what I really meant to say, sorry about that.

Thanks for your input here.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 19, 2014)

Believe me, if you inhale lye fumes, you will know it immediately.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree, if you breathed in lye fumes you would have definitely known it. Its a immediate, painful burning sensation followed by coughing. Still think your room mate is just sensitive to the natural scent of soap.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 19, 2014)

Dennis is right. You won't forget it if you inhale lye fumes. As far as your housemate goes it sounds like she is just sensitive to smells- I really don't think it was a lye fumes issue. My mom is that way, and that makes her a very poor gauge unfortunately when regulating smells. If it was lye you'd be coughing REALLY hard.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 19, 2014)

Exposure to NaOH vapor or mist will cause a near-instant chemical burn to the eyes, nose, and lungs with an immediate, strong, painful physical response. You could NOT possibly stay in an area with NaOH present in the air in more than tiny trace amounts unless you were tied to a chair or knocked unconscious. This is not an exaggeration -- I really do mean this exactly as it's written.

For a relatively mild, brief exposure (and, yes, I do mean mild and brief), your eyes will burn, itch, and tear; your nose will burn and run; and you will cough a lot with varying amounts of mucous and respiratory irritation and pain. The eyes and nose are immediate. The respiratory response may be immediate or take awhile depending on the severity of exposure. 

Even if a person cannot smell odors, it wouldn't make any difference -- this is not a smell, this is a chemical burn causing pain and irritation.

If you are experiencing none of those issues, NaOH exposure is not the problem. I don't know what ~is~ the problem, but it's not lye.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 19, 2014)

Is there a chance that the smell is actually the crock pot itself? Occasionally my kitchen appliances go haywire and give off weird smells.


----------



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Thank you Thank you 

You all have no idea how relieved I was to hear all this.  For a moment there, I thought I was in line for lung cancer or something.

It's great to have experienced soapmakers to talk to.

AnnaMarie, you raise an interesting point.  I did not think of this.  It is a new crock-pot that I bought just for soapmaking.  I will heat some plain water in it and see if my housemate has the same reaction.


----------



## neeners (Mar 19, 2014)

if it's a new crock pot, it maybe something in the crock pot that has to burn off (like a plastic coating, or a piece of glue or plastic on the heating pad).


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 19, 2014)

Regarding Neener's comment: I've had new appliances do that before as well- the new appliance christening. It maybe that it's already run it's course, but no harm trying. Glad to help bring some peace of mind  
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Crombie (Mar 20, 2014)

*Stick Blending for 30 Minutes ????*

I have never heard of stick blending any soap recipe for THIRTY minutes!  Especially with HP.


----------



## Susie (Mar 20, 2014)

Only when stick blending room temperature lye and oils did it ever take that long for me.


----------



## Smauf (Mar 20, 2014)

This almost sounds similar to what happened to me.   I noticed a few weeks ago making my first batch of soap, that the fumes coming off of the lye-water mixture were bothering me.  I didn't necessarily burn me or damage me, but it irritated me enough that I turned every fan on in my apartment, opened the patio door,  and cranked my HEPA air filter on high.  It wasn't over the course of 30 minutes though, it was more like within 5-10 minutes I was starting to get irritated.  I just recently picked up some R95 respirator masks for household cleansers and paint odors in the hardware department at Walmart.  I may just be sensitive to the fumes, but I will be wearing a mask for the next batch of soap I make.


----------



## Orchidgirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Thirty minutes does seem a long time to be stick blending anything! They aren't designed to be used for a continuous length of time; I've always heard to limit their use to bursts of 20 to 30 seconds at a time. Is it possible that the motor overheated, causing the plastic casing to release a chemical smell? I have personally burned out the motor on a cheap handheld mixer in a non-soap related incident )...was trying to use it to mix a stiff cookie dough), and it did release a noxious smell before it died.


----------



## dwsterling (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmm, was the stick electric?:mrgreen:


----------



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 21, 2014)

The lye-water was at 120 degrees and I poured it into room temperature pomace olive oil.

It did take a while for me to stick blend it.  After about 30 minutes I got a light trace.

My stick blender is a mixing drill bit attached to an old (corded) electric drill.

I did not even consider the possibility of the drill giving off a chemical smell.  I will check this, as well as the new-crock-pot smell.  Today I will heat some plain water in the crock-pot (no soap, no oils, no lye in it) and stick blend it and see if my housemate smells anything.

Thanks


----------



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I tested out the theory of the stick-blender or the crock-pot causing the smell.

I put some plain tap water in the crock-pot (no oils, no soap, no lye) and slow cooked it for 2 hours. My housemate did not smell anything, even when next to it.

I then stick-blended the water for about 10 minutes. My housemate still did not smell anything.

So the smell wasn't from either of those. It must have been from the soap batter .. (images of lye fumes are creeping back into my mind).


----------



## Lindy (Mar 22, 2014)

Not lye fumes.  After a few minutes after pouring the lye into the water the fumes have outgassed.  You will see the steam rising from the water.  What she is smelling is simply the soap cooking.  My mum hates that smell but it's not dangerous.  Some people are just more sensitive to it.  It really is that simple.  To relieve it when she/he is there simply open some windows where they are sitting.


----------



## Gaspar Navarrete (Mar 22, 2014)

That is reassuring, Lindy. Thanks.

My next HP batch will be mixed and cooked outside.


----------



## Lauren27 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Help!*

I made soap yesterday, mixed the lye and water outside, and I do not remember inhaling fumes at all. No eye burning, didn't smell it, no throat burn but a few hours after I finished making soap, I was experiencing coughing  and my breathing was difficult. I am not sick, it has to be from the lye. Should I be concerned? I am a runner and I am afraid that I am causing problems to my lungs, should I be?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 8, 2015)

Why does it have to be the lye? If you read the whole thread, you will see that lye causes an immediate reaction. Other things from soaping can cause irritation that may be delayed -- the fragrance, some additives (milk comes to mind), and just the odor created by the soap itself. If this is your first batch of soap, you may want to re-think making soap. If this is not your first batch, then try to analyze what's different about this batch compared with the others you've made. Maybe there's a clue.


----------



## boyago (Feb 8, 2015)

It sounds more like a reaction something in the soap.  Did you use any FOs or EOs?  You may have exposed yourself to something in a higher concentration than you have run into before and are reacting to that.  
Also if you are having trouble breathing call a Dr!  If you are seriously afraid you have a chemical burn in your lungs there are things that can be done to help it heal properly.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 8, 2015)

What do people do - wear a respirator, work outside?


----------



## Susie (Feb 9, 2015)

I can't tell you what the problem is, but I can tell you what it is not...lye.

I mix my soap on the stove with the vent hood running.  Period.  I use common sense and do not stick my face in the bowl and inhale.  That is all the respiratory precautions I use.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 9, 2015)

I use disposable cheap paint respirator masks sec to self-inflicted COPD from long-term cigarette smoking habit. Haven't had a problem.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 9, 2015)

I just keep my head turned away and either  keep the fan over the stove on or crack open a window.  Within a minute or so the fumes are gone.


----------



## JayBird (Feb 9, 2015)

Just my opinion, but working outside is more difficult. You don't control the temperature nor humidity, and a breeze can make your ingredients mist about while pouring. And if you spill something on the ground, animals and kids might touch it. I prefer a controlled environment indoors, with ventilation. Sometimes the cook smell makes me feel a little quesy, but I'm very sensitive to any odor.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 9, 2015)

I fourth or whatever the no lye fumes at that point.  When you mix your lye you will see steam coming off the mixture, that contains the lye fumes.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you ALL.
I have a respirator; so I'm prepared.
I'm just a baby!
All this scared me.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 16, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much unless the coughing starts happening on a regular basis. If I'm reading correctly it, just happened the one time. If the problem is lye you won't miss it- guaranteed! The reaction is a rather violent one, and you won't forget it. I understand being nervous though. 
Anna Marie


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 16, 2015)

JayBird said:


> Just my opinion, but working outside is more difficult. You don't control the temperature nor humidity, and a breeze can make your ingredients mist about while pouring. And if you spill something on the ground, animals and kids might touch it. I prefer a controlled environment indoors, with ventilation. Sometimes the cook smell makes me feel a little quesy, but I'm very sensitive to any odor.


Not to mention having to walk all over the place with a lye container.  I think it's fraught with more danger than just mixing at the counter with a fan and then adding to your oils.


----------

